# AGLink + Hilscher - Karte / Probleme



## Nais (6 März 2009)

Hallo,

einer unserer Kunden wollte sich selbst als Programmierer versuchen und seine Scada - Applikation auf einem neuen Rechner aufsetzen.
Zur Anwendung gehörte eine Hilscher- CiF50-PB Profibus-PCI- Karte, welche er ebenfalls in den neuen PC eingebaut hat.
Nachdem dieser "fliegende Wechsel" der Applikation aufgrund von Treiberproblemen scheiterte,
wurde vom Kunden die Profibuskarte wieder in den alten Rechner rückgebaut.
Nun ist aber auch in der alten Konstellation kein Betrieb am Profibus mehr möglich, denn AGLink meldet:

"Fehler in einer Gerätetreiberfunktion" beim SPS-Test

Alle anderen Funktionen melden beim Testen keine Probleme, nur die Buskommunikation scheint gestört.
Auch ein "Trockentest" mit einer CPU bei uns im Haus schafft keine Abhilfe.

Hat unser Kunde eventuell die CIF-Karte beim Aus- und Einbauen in jenseits befördert ?:icon_evil:

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee ?

Danke Uwe


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 März 2009)

Welche Version von AGLink kommt zum Einsatz? Lief die Karte bereits einmal mit AGLink? Welche Version der CIF kommt zum Einsatz?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 März 2009)

Erkennt das Gerätetreiber-Setup die Karte?
Ist diese dort als entsprechende Karte (0-3) verfügbar?
Was sagt der Gerätetreibertest, also die Applikation von Hilscher?


----------



## Nais (6 März 2009)

Hallo Herr Hönle,



> Welche Version von AGLink kommt zum Einsatz? Lief die Karte bereits einmal mit AGLink? Welche Version der CIF kommt zum Einsatz?


Der Karte lief bis zum missglückten Rechnertausch ohne Probleme mit AGLink 3.7. Nach dem Rücktausch in den alten Rechner war plötzlich auch hier kein Connect mehr möglich.
 Die Kartenversion muss ich nachsehen, gekauft ist Sie im Jahr 2005.



> Erkennt das Gerätetreiber-Setup die Karte?
> Ist diese dort als entsprechende Karte (0-3) verfügbar?
> Was sagt der Gerätetreibertest, also die Applikation von Hilscher?


Das Treiber -Setup lief ohne Probleme, die Karte wurde sauber erkannt.
Der Download per Hilscher Sycon war auch ohne Probleme, die Config wurde ohne Fehler eingespielt.

Uwe


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 März 2009)

Wen die Karte in einen anderen PCI-Slot gesteckt wird, kann es sein, dass sie nicht mehr als "die alte" erkannt wird. Deshalb Treiberkonfiguration laufen lassen. Was wird dort angezeigt? Bei welcher Boardnummer? 
Dann Treibertestprogramm laufen lassen. Funktioniert hier alles? Speziell interessiert mich die Ausgabe der Geräteinfo wie DevGetBoardInfo, DevGetInfo, DevInitBoard, DevOpenDriver.
Wie ist AGLink_Config genau eingestellt?
Wenn es dieselbe Karte ist, dann hat sich mein erster Post erübrigt. Es kam nur vor, dass eine neuere Kartengeneration mit einer neuen ID versehen wurde und ich diese dann in der älteren AGLink-Version nicht als CIF-Profibuskarte erkannt habe. Ist aber heir nicht der Fall.


----------



## Nais (7 März 2009)

Problem gelöst:

Ich trau mich gar nicht zu schreiben woran es lag:

Der Kunde hat trotz mehrmaligem Hinweis darauf an dem "roten Schieber, dort wo das lila Kabel raus kommt" gespielt :sb13:!

Mehr brauch ich wohl nicht mehr schreiben...

Trotzdem besten Dank für die Hilfe bei der "Phantomjagd" Herr Hönle !


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 März 2009)

Gern geschehen.


----------

